# What to do w/ black widow egg sack



## Trey (Jul 2, 2007)

I found a black widow with an egg sack so I caught the female and seperated her from her sack. My question is how can I SAFELY hatch the sack out without have an infestation of widows on my hands. What to put the sac in and how to take care of it until time of hatching? ANY info is greatly appriciated. Thanks, Trey


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 2, 2007)

i've always heard put a very white sheet under the cup/jar/container so you can see them as they come out. take them out 1 by 1. what you might also do with that is have your open jar with the eggsack, put a big white sheet of paper under the open jar with the eggsack in it, then put a bigger clear container open-side-down over top of everything. that way when they hatch out they will have nowhere to go, save anything under the enclosed clear container on top of the piece of paper.


----------



## Pulk (Jul 2, 2007)

You can find a lot of information just by searching this forum.
(That's not to say I didn't post the exact same question.  )


----------



## Python (Jul 3, 2007)

I keep alot of widows and at the moment I have 9 sacs waiting to hatch, so I might be able to offer a little help on this. I usually let the young canabalize until they are big enough for me to see clearly then I seperate them. If I only have one sac to deal with, I'll cut the sac open a little early and seperate them out before they start canabalizing in the sac. They are usually much easier to deal with then too. I've found that you can cut the sac open after a couple of weeks and as long as you don't dump the eggs out, you can watch them develop and start seperating them as soon as you think they are ready. Like I said, I usually let them canabalize, just because it cuts down on the numbers and it provides them with the first few meals as well as culls the herd so to speak. I keep all of my widows in a one gallon or a half gallon plastic jug from Wal-Mart. I don't put air holes in any of them since I open them enough that air exchange is pretty well assured. plus it cuts down on escapes. Good luck with the sac. I love widows of all kinds and I have quite a few. Hope I've been some sort of help to you. Keep us posted on the results.


----------

